
AI is limited by its code - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/03/the-flawed-logic-behind-thinking-computers-part-iii/
======
yters
This is part 3 in a series.

Part 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19625722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19625722)

Part 2:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19637124](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19637124)

